# Puppies from Alberta, Canada, in desperate need of a home.



## Spunky Dog (Dec 6, 2010)

I heard that some puppies from reserves in Alberta, Canada, are in desperate need of a foster home or an adoptive home, given the cold temperatures there, and that the rescue shelters are all full.

Perhaps some people from warmer climates may be interested.

The situation is so sad.


----------

